# Folding rig down. :(



## newtekie1 (Dec 11, 2021)

Walked into my office and the machine was off. I found this.




I guess I was pulling a fair bit of power. The machine no won't post. It just power cycles now. So now I gotta figure out what's fried. I'm just hoping the 1080Ti's are ok.


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 11, 2021)

Damn bro, that's a total bummer!!!!!!!

First thing I'd check would be the power supply. It may have been something amiss in the PSU.


----------



## 1freedude (Dec 11, 2021)

Maybe lightning damage from the terrible storm.


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 11, 2021)

stinger608 said:


> Damn bro, that's a total bummer!!!!!!!
> 
> First thing I'd check would be the power supply. It may have been something amiss in the PSU.



Sadly I did the diagnostics and the motherboard is definitely toast. New PSU, using the iGPU, single stick of known good RAM tried in each slot, resetting CMOS, switching to the backup BIOS, even a different CPU. 

I think something in the RAM voltage regulation got fried, because it always fails on a RAM post code and I can actually smell an "ozone" smell coming from that area of the motherboard if I let the computer just sit powered on for a couple minutes.

I won't be able to test the graphics cards until I figure out a replacement motherboard and PSU.  I'm hoping Seasonic will warranty the PSU, it doesn't appear physically damaged.



1freedude said:


> Maybe lightning damage from the terrible storm.


Nah, it was on a UPS and everything else is fine. I think the cord was just a little loose in the PSU socket and things got hot.


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 12, 2021)

newtekie1 said:


> I'm hoping Seasonic will warranty the PSU



Seasonic has an awesome warranty, I'm sure they will cover it. They may have the additional parts warranty to cover the new motherboard as well. I'd check man.


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Dec 12, 2021)

Oof, that's a bummer and a half.  What socket, cuz I'm nosy?


----------



## phill (Dec 12, 2021)

Sorry to hear this @newtekie1   I hope things go smoothly with the RMA and everything works as it did...  Hopefully those TI's are live and kicking still


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 13, 2021)

Well, I think the melted plug was just a happy accidental find. The issue seems to be the motherboard is dead, everything else in the system is working fine, including the PSU. I replaced the motherboard with a lower end spare I had and it's back up and running.


----------



## phill (Dec 13, 2021)

newtekie1 said:


> Well, I think the melted plug was just a happy accidental find. The issue seems to be the motherboard is dead, everything else in the system is working fine, including the PSU. I replaced the motherboard with a lower end spare I had and it's back up and running.


Glad to hear the cards are working fine still, phew!!


----------



## droid-I (Dec 13, 2021)

> I'm hoping Seasonic will warranty the PSU, it doesn't appear physically damaged.



With modern quality PSUs they have built in safeguard features as to prevent itself or the system to fry(OPP, OVP,UVP,SCP and SIP to name a few).
May well be that PSU is unharmed, but it shut down when the motherboard kicked the bucket.


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 13, 2021)

droid-I said:


> With modern quality PSUs they have built in safeguard features as to prevent itself or the system to fry(OPP, OVP,UVP,SCP and SIP to name a few).
> May well be that PSU is unharmed, but it shut down when the motherboard kicked the bucket.


That's what I'm guessing happened. I don't think the melted plug was actually the cause, I think I just happened to find it during my troubleshooting of the initial problem caused by the motherboard kicking the bucket.

Now the question becomes, do I just replace the motherboard or upgrade...


----------



## droid-I (Dec 13, 2021)

I guess this was the rig #4 in your sig? I would just replace the motherboard with something good & compatible. It is just a folding rig, no?


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 13, 2021)

droid-I said:


> I guess this was the rig #4 in your sig? I would just replace the motherboard with something good & compatible. It is just a folding rig, no?


I use it for other stuff too. It's at my work office and I use it for basic office tasks.

Replacement Z97 boards are stupid expensive for anything decent though, which is why I'm considering taking the opportunity to upgrade.


----------



## droid-I (Dec 13, 2021)

newtekie1 said:


> I use it for other stuff too. It's at my work office and I use it for basic office tasks.
> 
> Replacement Z97 boards are stupid expensive for anything decent though, which is why I'm considering taking the opportunity to upgrade.


Ok. If the rig has some work/business related tasks, it is wise to see that it can perform 24/7@365 without too much hassle.
In that case would upgrade. Cannot say whether to go intel or AMD.
I did order some AMD components a couple of days ago for a new rig as to replace some ageing stuff.


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 13, 2021)

droid-I said:


> In that case would upgrade. Cannot say whether to go intel or AMD.


I'll probably go Intel, only because I can get a 10700K for $220. I can't get anywhere close to that good of a deal with AMD.


----------



## droid-I (Dec 13, 2021)

That is a good deal, here a 10700K would go for some 360€.


----------

